# Unique dovetail jig



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Has anyone tried one of the "Slots" dovetail jigs? Apparently you use it to make your own jig. Seems interesting.

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, that has been around a while Steve. I have seen jigs that other guys have made using them. Not sure if BJ has one or not but I thought he did. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

What do you think of it? Does it work well?

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I think you are talking about this one...
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=2114&TabSelect=Reviews

I do have one and I didn't care for it... but that's just my 2 cents//

and it is the cheapest one you can get ...


===========


S Bolton said:


> Has anyone tried one of the "Slots" dovetail jigs? Apparently you use it to make your own jig. Seems interesting.
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes, that appears to be the one. Is it hard to use? Good value?

sb


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

S Bolton said:


> Yes, that appears to be the one. Is it hard to use? Good value?
> 
> sb


YEP... that's the cheapest dovetail jig you can get...

From what I have seen, you can do some nice stuff with it...

This is one that should NOT be knocked until you have used it...  

If I remember, John Lucas of woodshopdemos did a review on it... It got very good reviews.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> I think you are talking about this one...
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=2114&TabSelect=Reviews
> ...



Bob, are you saying you DID care for it... or a typo saying you DID *NOT* care for it??


They way you have it, it isn't quite clear... appears that you left something out... (???)

I also have one BUT *I have not tried it.*.. *I will not say Pro / Con until I do try it... to be fair.  *


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

Yep, I did go back and did fixed it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Well you must read alot if you want it to come out right... 

And I think you will make alot of firewood b/4 you get it down right..

But once you get it down it's not to bad, real easy to junk the jig out, one skip/error and you have a new boat anchor....

"Good value?" = that a hard one ...all I can say is I didn't care for it..

How about if I just rate it with stars..
"Is it hard to use ? " = 4* out of 5* , 5 beiing hardest
"value?" = 2* out of 5* , 5 being , the best value 

over all I would rate it at 3* out of 5*



=========


S Bolton said:


> Yes, that appears to be the one. Is it hard to use? Good value?
> 
> sb


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> I think you are talking about this one...
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=2114&TabSelect=Reviews
> ...


Bob,

Could you tell us what you did NOT like about it? (or Like, if anything)

I found the written instructions & pictures hard to follow.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://benchmark.20m.com/reviews/StotsTemplate/StotsTemplateReview.html


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive99/3_13stottsrev.html

http://www.woodworkingmatters.com/Reviews/stots_dovetail_template_master.htm

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/prd-stot.htm


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Router is still my name said:


> http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive99/3_13stottsrev.html
> 
> http://www.woodworkingmatters.com/Reviews/stots_dovetail_template_master.htm
> 
> http://www.woodshopdemos.com/prd-stot.htm



Thank you for the links...

I guess I should go back, take my time, and read it all again... 
I like the way John Lucas does a photo-shoot!! A real Pro!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Unfortunately we can't buy the Stot's jig over here in the UK but I did manage to buy the Dakota one and found it brilliant. It is so easy to set up compared to some of the more expensive ones and cuts through dovetails. It also comes with the two cutters needed and comprehensive instructions. It was a simple process to build the backing board to hold the material and I also made another copy of it from the original just like the Stot's jig. I don't think I will be bothering using my old machine any more as this is so easy and accurate.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mailee:

I am wondering if you could provide a link to the Dakota model you bought. 

Can it do half blind dovetails?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------

